# coolant temperature sensor location on 96 maxima se



## eaiglesias (May 1, 2006)

Does any one have pictures or diagrams of where this sensor is at?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you're standing at the front of the car with the hood open, look on your right just past the intake plenum and straight down. You should be able to see the thermostat housing. The ECT sensor is just a couple of inches away.


----------

